# Firefox Crashing



## D. Paul (Jul 28, 2009)

Anyone else having Firefox crash after resuming from screen saver mode? Since the latest upgrade to 3.0.12 this is happening regularly. Prior to that upgrade, never.


----------



## mvdm (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes, I am having this problem as well. After the crash, a message screen indicated it would send a crash report to Firefox so that a message would be sent to my email address. Zippo messages thus far.


----------



## Curt (Jul 28, 2009)

I lost mine a month ago. I switched to Opera. For my Mac, it's sort of like Google Chrome.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 28, 2009)

I just updated yesterday to 3.5.1. on Mac- no problems yet.


----------



## Berean (Jul 28, 2009)

The latest version is *3.5.1* on Windows too. No problems to report.
You're behind.


----------



## Jake (Jul 28, 2009)

I've had better luck with stability on Opera than on Firefox. I had been a Firefox fanboy for years, but Opera has been great.


----------



## Curt (Jul 28, 2009)

Jake said:


> I've had better luck with stability on Opera than on Firefox. I had been a Firefox fanboy for years, but Opera has been great.



Same for me.


----------



## JM (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes, I've been having problems daily.


----------



## Karnes (Jul 28, 2009)

Same issue here. Having to refresh almost every page. Just updated 3 days ago and have been using IE which I had not used in some time. 

I do not even get any messages for a fix or anything.


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 28, 2009)

D. Paul said:


> Anyone else having Firefox crash after resuming from screen saver mode? Since the latest upgrade to 3.0.12 this is happening regularly. Prior to that upgrade, never.



I got locked out of PB and couldn't get back in. As per ADMIN I switched to IE (reluctantly) and can log in now.

-----Added 7/28/2009 at 11:36:40 EST-----



D. Paul said:


> Anyone else having Firefox crash after resuming from screen saver mode? Since the latest upgrade to 3.0.12 this is happening regularly. Prior to that upgrade, never.



I got locked out of PB and couldn't get back in. As per ADMIN I switched to IE (reluctantly) and can log in now.

-----Added 7/28/2009 at 11:40:46 EST-----



Berean said:


> The latest version is *3.5.1* on Windows too. No problems to report.
> You're behind.



I just updated to *3.5.1* and it works! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## mvdm (Jul 28, 2009)

Curt said:


> I lost mine a month ago. I switched to Opera. For my Mac, it's sort of like Google Chrome.



Just downloaded and installed Opera per your tip. Wonderful layout and fast. Looks great so far!


----------



## BJClark (Jul 29, 2009)

mine has crashed a number of times as well


----------



## William Price (Jul 29, 2009)

Google Chrome is a great browser. I use it myself.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 29, 2009)

The latest version of FF works well for me. My only complaint is that it is having problems loading pages quickly. It gets nearly completed but then stalls with messages in the progress bar that it is parsing other services on the web page, such as google analytics, etc. I have started to use Chrome for browsing discussion forums as it loads them rapidly.

AMR


----------



## KPfaREAL (Jul 29, 2009)

I haven't had any problems yet, since I upgraded. I use to have a myraid of problems with FF. I even DLed Opera and Chrome and used them for some time. After the 3.5 upgrade though, no going back for me. The add-ons are what get me!


----------



## D. Paul (Jul 29, 2009)

Berean said:


> The latest version is *3.5.1* on Windows too. No problems to report.
> You're behind.



Since FF is set for auto-update, how can this be? I get the "Congratulations, you are now using the latest version..." page and everything.

So I just this minute checked for updates...VOILA! 3.5.1. Excuse me while I "get with it".


----------



## D. Paul (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey...guess what? Update to 3.5.1. Still crashes!


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 31, 2009)

I quit using FF several months ago, because I was having problems getting on to the PB.


----------



## Curt (Jul 31, 2009)

D. Paul said:


> Hey...guess what? Update to 3.5.1. Still crashes!



FireFox was good while it lasted. Time to move on. My motto has become ABIE (Anything But Internet Explorer)


----------



## Quickened (Jul 31, 2009)

The only problem I have had is it never remembers my pages. I get the "Well, this is embarrassing." page


----------



## raekwon (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you have any extensions installed? If so, try disabling them one by one.


----------



## Berean (Aug 6, 2009)

There is also a Safe Mode, though I haven't tried it. I believe it runs FF as bare-bones without extensions or add-ons.

Start > Programs > Mozilla Firefox > Mozilla Firefox (Safe Mode)


----------

